

How the Mighty Fall? Yahoo's Embarrassing Web Errors - thinkingserious
http://www.baselinemag.com/article2/0,1540,2204577,00.asp?kc=CIOMINUTE102407CIO1
Maybe I'm behind the times, but I still think of Yahoo as one of the Web's great success stories. And, until recently, I also thought of it as setting the standard in Web site operations.
======
MuddyMo
I like this observation: "In other words, JCPenney just lowered the price from
$39,990, and Yahoo is just running a little behind?"

~~~
ks
It could also be a technical error on the shop's site. Stuff happens.

------
jimbokun
This is what happens when you take a working e-commerce site written in Lisp
and rewrite it in C++.

------
geebee
just this morning, I searched my yahoo email account for an old airline
itinerary using their search button.

my results page was rendered entirely in spanish. I have no idea what might
have caused this bug, but fortunately the buttons are all in the same place.

I suppose there's a chance I might have hit some errant button on my
keyboard...

